# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه  أنواع العطور ومكوناتها الثلاثة الأساسية

## ميرو عصام

الكثير منا يعشق العطور سواءً كانت الرجالي أو الحريمي ولكن عند شراء بعضها يدخل الشخص في حيرة دائمة وهي عن كيفية اختيار نوع العطر الثابت دون الخفيف، ويوجد أقسام كثيرة منها الكولونيا ولها استخدام خاص عند الرجال حيث يتم استعمالها بعد الحلاقة مُباشرةً ويوجد نوع آخر وهو ماء التواليت ولكن يجب التفرقة بينهم واختيار المُناسب وهذا ما سوف نتناوله في شرح بسيط لكل أنواع العطور.   *أنواع العطور من حيث التركيز:*  
تمر جميع العطور بعِدة مراحل مُختلفة حتى تصل إليك عزيزي القارئ بشكلها النهائي خاصةً تلك التي يتم استخلاصها من بتلات الورود بعد جمعها ودخولها في مراحل مُعقدة من العصر والتجفيف، بل هناك أنواع أُخرى يتم استخلاصها من الدهون الحيوانية حيث تؤخذ عينات مباشرة من بعض الحيوانات ويتم إضافة بعض المكونات الأخرى إليها حتى تجعلها ذات رائحة عطرية مُميزة.  
والنوع الثالث وهو الأكثر شيوعًا والأرخص ثمنًا وهي تلك الأنواع التي يتم تحضيرها كيميائيًا، وقبل أن نستعرض معًا أنواع العطور من حيث التركيز يُمكننا في البداية ذِكر بعض المراحل التي تسبق خطوة تركيز العطر.  
حيث يتم أخذ بتلات الورود والزهور ويتم وضعها في الماء حتى تغلي تمامًا ثم يتم تجميع الزيوت الطبيعية التي تطفو على الوجه، أو يتم دخولها في مرحلة التقطير بالبخار من خلال تمرير البخار داخل أوراق الزهور ليتم تحويل الزيت المتواجد بها إلى بخار، وبالتالي يتم تجميعها بطريقة ما من خلال تمريره في أنابيب مُبردة حتى يتم تعبئتها مع إضافة بعض المواد الكحولية إليها.      
وهناك مراحل أُخرى يُمكن أن يتم استخلاص الزيت العطري من خلالها وهي تذويب تلك النباتات في بعض المواد البترولية داخل خزانات دوراه كبيرة الحجم، حتى تُصبح تلك النباتات عبارة عن مادة شمعية كثيفة نوعًا ما وتحتوي على زيت عطري خالص حيث يُضاف لها بعض من المواد الكيميائية الأخرى مثل كحول الإيثيل ذو تركيز مُضاعف ولكن يتم دخوله في مرحلة أخيرة وهي تعرضه للحرارة لكي يتبخر منه الكحول فقط وبالتالي يتم الحصول على زيت عطري خالص.      
ومن بين المراحل الأخرى التي تدخل بها مُختلف العطور وهي مرحلة التعتيقحيث تظل تلك الزيوت العطرية ممتزجة مع الكحول لعدة سنوات في مكان دافئ ومُظلم حتى تتضاعف رائحتها، بحيث نقطة منها تساوي مئات الدولارات هناك بعض الخبراء الذي يقوموا بتجربتها من قبل حتى يختبر درجة التعتيق ويُقرر إذا كانت بحاجة لمزيد من الوقت أم لا.      *تركيزات العطور:* 
أما عن أنواع العطور من حيث التركيز نجد أن هناك عدِة أنواع توضح بعضها النوع أسفل العبوة أو يتم كتابتها أسفل اسم العطر وهي كالآتي:      *البيرفيوم Perfume:* 
وهي أشد أنواع العطور تركيزًا بعد الزيوت العطرية حيث يدوم تأثيرها طويلاً بحيث تتخطى عِدة أيام ويُمكن أن يتم استخدام نقطة واحدة فقط منها فهي تنتشر في كافة أرجاء المكان من حولك، فهي تُباع بمبالغ باهظة وغالبًا ما تُنتجها شركات العطور العالمية حيث يأتي تركيزها من 30-20% من الزيت العطري.      *أو دي بيرفيوم Eau de perfume:* 
وهي تكون تقليد أو تركيز أقل من البيرفيوم بحيث يدوم تأثيرها لستة أو ثمانية ساعات فقط، وهي تُناسب الخروج في أماكن مفتوحة، وهي تتواجد في الكثير من المحلات التجارية الكبرى التي تقوم ببيع نسخ اصليه من الماركات العالمية، ويصل نسبة التركيز بها من 15-20% فقط.      *أو دو تويلت Eau de toilette:* 
أما عن النوع الثالث وهو الأقل تركيزًا بل والأكثر انتشار وهو أو دو تويلت حيث يقوم الكثير ببيع نُسخ مُقلدة من الماركات العالمية وهي في الأصل ذات تركيز ضعيف للغاية، حيث تظل لمدة ثلاث أو أربع ساعات فقط وتتطاير فيما بعد.      *أو دو كولوني Eau de cologne:* 
ويحتوي ذلك النوع على نسب كبيرة من الماء مقارنة بالكحول والتركيز العطري أو الزيت حيث تُناسب الأطفال كثيرًا أو يتم استخدامها بعد الاستحمام فهي فقط تُعطي رائحة مُميزة خلال عدة دقائق ولذلك يجب عليك عزيزي القارئ توخي الحذر عند استخدام تلك العطور حتى لا تقع في فخ الماركات المقلدة.   *أنواع العطور التركيب:* 
يتم تركيب العطر من ثلاثة مكونات أساسية وهي التي تتحكم في قوته أو تركيزه العطري نجد على سبيل المثال:  
مُقدمة العطر أو ما يُطلق عليها Top Note فهي تظهر فور الضغط على عبوة العطر حيث تُشكل الطبقة الأولى من تكوين العطر وتتميز بسرعة التطاير حيث تظل لمدة عشر دقائق فقط حيث يصل تركيزها إلى 50 % من مُجمل تركيز العطر، ليظهر فيما بعد قلب العطر أو التركيز الأقوى به وهو Middle Not حيث يستمر لمدة أربعين دقيقة ويصل تركيزها إلى 30 % من العطر بشكل عام، أما في النهاية نجد القاعدة أو أل Base حيث يصل تركيزها إلى 20% وهي عبارة عن الزيت العطري في الزجاجة وتكون ذات طابع كثيف نوعًا ما أي ضعيفة التبخر وتظل لعدة ساعات.   *أنواع العطور الرجالية:* 
أما عن أنواع العطور الرجالية فهي بالطبع كثيرة ومُتعددة حيث يقدم الكثير من خبراء العطور كل عام أنواع جديدة ومُبتكرة من العطور باهظة الثمن، ولكن يُباع منها فقط عدد محدود حيث تلقى قبول كبير من قِبل الكثير من الأشخاص خاصةً ممن لديهم خِبرة في مجال العطور، نجد على سبيل المثال أشهر العطور العالمية التي يُمكنك اختيارها من أجل إهداء زوجك أو زوجتك بها وهي كالآتي:      *عطر Paco Rabanne:* 
باكو رابان 1 مليون عطر متعدّد الأوجه ومتناغمٌ مع نفحة ذات أثر كبير. صُمّم هذا للرجل الذي يبحث دائما عن تجربة أحاسيس جديدة. يتكوّن من مجموعة سمات مشرقة ومتألّقة، ليست عطراً واحداً بل عدد من العطور الّتي تتعاقب تاركةً أثراً أصليّاً وحاضراً بقوّة. عطر خشبي حار. مقدمة العطر الجريب فروت، نعناع واليوسفي الأحمر، قلب العطر الورد، القرفة ورائحة التوابل، قاعدة العطر تتكون من الجلد، الأخشاب، العنبر، والباتشولي الهندي.      *عطر Bvlgari:* 
بولغاري قولديا عطر رائع من العائلة الزهرية الشرقية. تجول في عالم غامض مع مزيج ساحر من الروائح المذهلة والتي تشعرك بالثقة والانتعاش يتألق التكوين العطري برفقة باقة غنية متألقة تفتتحها القمة العطرية بالمسك الكريستالي وزهر البرتقال والتوت والبرغموت. يتبعه القلب العطري بالمسك الذهبي واليلانغ يلانغ والياسمين.ينما تختتم القاعدة العطرية التكوين  مسك الفيتيفر والكهرمان والبتشول والبابيروس المصري. مناسب للاستعمال المكتبي والمناسبات الرسمية والمواسم الباردة.      *عطر توم فورد Tom Ford for Men:* 
ويتضمن ذلك العطر تركيز كبير من بعض الفواكه الحامضة مثل البرتقال واليوسفي وزيت الليمون مع قليل من نجيل الهند وأوراق البنفسج والبتشول مما يمنحك رائحة منعشة وجذابة تُلائم فصل الصيف وخاصة عند الخروج في فترة الصباح.   *أنواع العطور النسائية:* 
أما عن العطور النسائية فهي الأكثر مبيعًا والأكثر تنوعًا حيث تختلف أذواق النساء كثيرًا وتتنوع خروجاتهم وبالتالي تُفضل المرأة اقتناء عدة أنواع من العطور تُلبي احتياجاتها ونجد على سبيل المثال:      *عطر Carolina Herrera:* 
مانسيرا هي من أحدث الشركات المنتجة للعطور السماوية في العالم، بدأت مسيرتها في عام 2008 حيث تقدّم تشكيلة رائعة من العطور الآخاذة للرجال والنساء. عطر مانسيرا ريد توباكو هو عطر خشبي حار مناسب للرجال والنساء تبدأ رائحة العطر بالزعفران والقرفة والبخور وجوزة الطيب والكمثرى والتفاح الاخضر مع خشب العود الباتشولي والياسمين في قلب العطر. القاعدة تتكون من العنبر وخشب الصندل والفانيليا والمسك الابيض لتكن رائحة عطرك الزكية خالدة.      *عطر Blooming Bouquet:* 
أما عن شركة ديور هي الأخرى عمِلت على تجميع أفضل أنواع النباتات والزيوت العطرية المُحببة من قِبل النساء وقامت بتجميعها داخل زجاجة عطر واحدة وهي مزيج بين المسك الأبيض وبعض الحمضيات مع رائحة التوت الأحمر وزهرة الفاونيا والورد.  
وفي النهاية قدمنا لك عزيزي الزائر بعض الأنواع من العطور النسائية والرجالي وافضل الأصناف التي يُمكن أن تقتنيها وأيضًا أنواع العطور التركيب حيث يُوجد الكثير من الأشخاص تُحب اقتناء العطور التي تتكون من أنواع كثيرة فهي لها رائحة مُختلفة عن العطر من النوع الواحد.  
للمزيد من التفاصيل يرجي زيارة موقعنا : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد امين

شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------

